# Fachbuch Frequenzumrichter



## Thomas86 (9 Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Fachbuch über Frequenzumrichter. Es sollte alles über die Technik enthalten, sowie Informationen zu Problemen beim Betrieb (Überspannung im Innenkreis) usw.

Kennt jemand etwas Gutes?

Wäre sehr dankbar!

Grüße, Thomas


----------



## Kalle85 (10 Juli 2009)

Hallo Thomas,

ich kann Dir nur sagen, dass es bei Amazon ein Buch "Frequenzumrichter - Technologie und wirtschaftlicher Einsatz" von Peter F. Brosch gibt.
Der Preis beträgt neu 8,60€. Persönlich kenne ich das Buch allerdings nicht, doch ich finde bei dem Preis kann man nicht viel falsch machen.

Gruß Karl


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (10 Juli 2009)

*skript*

Wenn du mir deine E-Mail Adresse gibst ,kann ich dir ein relativ brauchbares Skript schicken .


----------



## marlob (10 Juli 2009)

MajorutyOfOne schrieb:


> Wenn du mir deine E-Mail Adresse gibst ,kann ich dir ein relativ brauchbares Skript schicken .


Warum nicht für jeden online stellen?


----------



## marlob (10 Juli 2009)

Bei ABB gibt es Dokus zu FUs und Motoren. Falls Link nicht funktioniert
Produkte & Leistungen -> Frequenzumrichter und Stromrichter -> Hier finden Sie alle Dokumente zum Download -> Application and technical guides

Dann bei SEW unter Grundlagen Antriebstechnik

Bei Rockwell (Motoren allgemein)
Grundlagen für die Praxis - Asynchronmotoren

KEB
Grundlagen Drehstromantriebe

Lenze EMV
EMV_Grundlagen_v1-3_DE.pdf

Loher 
Lagerströme bei Umrichtergespeisten Drehstrommaschinen

ks-networx
Realisierung eines zuverlässigen Fehlerstromschutzes in elektrischen Anlagen mit Frequenzumrichtern


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (10 Juli 2009)

Weil es nicht von mir erstellt wurde und es 14 MB groß ist


----------



## marlob (10 Juli 2009)

MajorutyOfOne schrieb:


> Weil es nicht von mir erstellt wurde...


Steht das unter Copyright oder so? Darf man es nicht veröffentlichen?



MajorutyOfOne schrieb:


> ...und es 14 MB groß ist


zippen und evtl. in mehrere Teile splitten (multiple disk archive). Du kannst hier 9,54 MB grosse zip-Files hochladen. Also in 2 Teile splitten sollte reichen


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (13 Juli 2009)

*Link*

ich habe es mal auf Rapidshare gelegt.

http://rapidshare.de/files/47839629/Frequenzumrichter.pdf.html


----------



## Thomas86 (14 Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten! Ich habe dank euch gefunden, wonach ich gesucht habe


----------



## marlob (16 Januar 2011)

MajorutyOfOne schrieb:


> ich habe es mal auf Rapidshare gelegt.
> 
> http://rapidshare.de/files/47839629/Frequenzumrichter.pdf.html


Aufgrund Nachfragen per PN und weil die Datei von MajorutyOfOne nicht mehr online steht grabe ich diesen alten Beitrag noch mal raus und setze die Datei mal wieder online. Aufgrund der Grössenbeschränkung hier im Forum, gesplittet in 3 Teile. Wer die wieder zusammensetzen will kann das mit diesem Programm machen http://www.pdfsam.org


----------

